# Did Britney Spears Photoshop Her Poolside Bikini Pic?



## DrumsOfGrohl

Did Britney Spears Photoshop Her Poolside Bikini Pic?


----------



## robbins.photo

Did somebody just waste my time posting click bait?  Why yes, I think they did.. hmmm


----------



## Derrel

Pretty obviously the area under the small of the back has been altered...just a realllllllllly BAD Photoshop job. Hilariously poor! Worse than the Beyonce shot that Bey (well, her people) put up, with her thighs slimmed down tremendously, and the tiled stairs being obviously mis-aligned. i

This latest Photoshop fail just goes to show that there are many people who have no sense of how even the most basic visual cues are seen or portrayed!


----------



## pixmedic

_*that*_ is whats considered "incredible" now? 
I mean, look at her rib-cage....they totally screwed up her waistline on both sides. 
why she would want someone to make her look like that _*on purpose*_ I have no idea. 
whatever her body looked like pre-editing, I guarantee it is 100% more attractive than what those butchers did to her in post. 

this is what body shaming retards and media that pushes almost impossible body types down kids throats has done to society.


----------



## Derrel

Take a look at the totally unrecognizable "Britney Spears" images that have been airbrushed beyond belief for the 100th cover of V magazine...

*Warning NSFW photos:  BRITNEY SPEARS in V Magazine, Spring 2016 Issue - HawtCelebs
*
Specifically, look at this one of her face. Barely recognizable. Has she had a massive lip plumping, or is this just excessive Photoshop work on her face, especially the nose and lips? *WARNING:* *NSFW images

Britney Spears Gets Clad in Leather & Lace for V Magazine Cover Shoot*


----------



## pixmedic

Derrel said:


> Take a look at the totally unrecognizable "Britney Spears" images that have been airbrushed beyond belief for the 100th cover of V magazine...
> 
> *Warning NSFW photos:  BRITNEY SPEARS in V Magazine, Spring 2016 Issue - HawtCelebs
> *
> Specifically, look at this one of her face. Barely recognizable. Has she had a massive lip plumping, or is this just excessive Photoshop work on her face, especially the nose and lips? *WARNING:* *NSFW images
> 
> Britney Spears Gets Clad in Leather & Lace for V Magazine Cover Shoot*



at least they left her a waist in those.


----------



## table1349

It's Brittany Spears......*Who The Hell CARES????*

And to answer the OP's question, (I don't even have to look at the photo).    Brittany Spears is dumber than a sack of rocks.  She couldn't spell photoshop much less use the damn program.  She didn't do a damn thing.


----------



## bribrius

i would like to see hillary clinton in leather and lace with billy. Wonder if that could be photoshopped


----------



## EIngerson

A better question would be does anyone care what that troll does?


----------



## table1349

bribrius said:


> i would like to see hillary clinton in leather and lace with billy. Wonder if that could be photoshopped


----------



## nerwin

Who is this Britney Spears?


----------



## table1349

nerwin said:


> Who is this Britney Spears?


A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again)  You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.


----------



## nerwin

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Britney Spears?
> 
> 
> 
> A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again)  You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.
Click to expand...


So this is a real person?


----------



## robbins.photo

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Britney Spears?
> 
> 
> 
> A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again)  You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is a real person?
Click to expand...


Wow, could that question spark a huge debate.. lol


----------



## KmH

Part of how she looks in the photo is because she had sucked in her tummy, tightened the muscles in her buttocks and legs, and arched her lower back.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Britney Spears?
> 
> 
> 
> A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again)  You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is a real person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, could that question spark a huge debate.. lol
Click to expand...


Oh she's real.  Real dumb.  Real trashy. And out of limelight lately? 






It's sad to think that when she had a little oopsey moment she was with Paris Hilton and Paris was the classy one.


----------



## bribrius

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Britney Spears?
> 
> 
> 
> A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again)  You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.
Click to expand...

so whats not to like?


----------



## nerwin

I prefer this version of "Oops, I did it again"


----------



## pixmedic

she was better as a mouseketeer.


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> she was better as a mouseketeer.


That was when she had parental guidance.  Something that apparently did not take as she was growing up.


----------



## imagemaker46

Derrel said:


> Pretty obviously the area under the small of the back has been altered...just a realllllllllly BAD Photoshop job. Hilariously poor! Worse than the Beyonce shot that Bey (well, her people) put up, with her thighs slimmed down tremendously, and the tiled stairs being obviously mis-aligned. i
> 
> This latest Photoshop fail just goes to show that there are many people who have no sense of how even the most basic visual cues are seen or portrayed!


She's got a dark blue towel under the small of her back making her look thinner in this shot.


----------



## pixmedic

imagemaker46 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obviously the area under the small of the back has been altered...just a realllllllllly BAD Photoshop job. Hilariously poor! Worse than the Beyonce shot that Bey (well, her people) put up, with her thighs slimmed down tremendously, and the tiled stairs being obviously mis-aligned. i
> 
> This latest Photoshop fail just goes to show that there are many people who have no sense of how even the most basic visual cues are seen or portrayed!
> 
> 
> 
> She's got a dark blue towel under the small of her back making her look thinner in this shot.
Click to expand...



im still calling PS on this BS shot. 

Her gastrocnemius and quadricep muscles look just fine. fantastic even, but her external oblique and intercostal muscles look way disproportionate to the muscle tone on her legs.  you dont get a good shot of her biceps, but they look more along the toning of her legs, not her abdomen. its just her middle that seems out of place.


----------



## JacaRanda

gryphonslair99 said:


> A blonde, bubble headed female singer who likes to wear trashy outfits in her music videos, does not wear underwear, gets out of cars in front of paparazzi like a sumo wrestler and shows her nubby, razor stubbled coochie. (Oops I did it again) You know, the predecessor to Miley Cyrus.



THAT'S HOT!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> ...*Her gastrocnemius and quadricep muscles look just fine. fantastic even, but her external oblique and intercostal muscles* look way disproportionate to the muscle tone on her legs.  you dont get a good shot of her biceps, but they look more along the toning of her legs, not her abdomen. its just her middle that seems out of place.


In English?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Her gastrocnemius and quadricep muscles look just fine. fantastic even, but her external oblique and intercostal muscles* look way disproportionate to the muscle tone on her legs.  you dont get a good shot of her biceps, but they look more along the toning of her legs, not her abdomen. its just her middle that seems out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> In English?
Click to expand...

Her legs look great. Midsection, not so much. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Her gastrocnemius and quadricep muscles look just fine. fantastic even, but her external oblique and intercostal muscles* look way disproportionate to the muscle tone on her legs.  you dont get a good shot of her biceps, but they look more along the toning of her legs, not her abdomen. its just her middle that seems out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> In English?
Click to expand...

Her calves and thighs look fine, her boobs and stomach don't match the muscle tone of her legs.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Her gastrocnemius and quadricep muscles look just fine. fantastic even, but her external oblique and intercostal muscles* look way disproportionate to the muscle tone on her legs.  you dont get a good shot of her biceps, but they look more along the toning of her legs, not her abdomen. its just her middle that seems out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> In English?
Click to expand...

English translation.  Tummy bad.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## FKP007

Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

FKP007 said:


> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?


----------



## DanOstergren

gryphonslair99 said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?
Click to expand...

Leave Britney alone.


----------



## table1349

DanOstergren said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave Britney alone.
Click to expand...

Even better, Britany LEAVE US ALONE!!!!


----------



## DanOstergren

gryphonslair99 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave Britney alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better, Britany LEAVE US ALONE!!!!
Click to expand...

The funny thing is that even a thread bashing her in a photography forum is great publicity for her. I'm putting "Toxic", "Slave 4 U", "Do Somethin'", "My Prerogative", "Work *****" and "Gimme More" into my music queue right now and I'm feeling pretty great about it.


----------



## BananaRepublic

DanOstergren said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave Britney alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better, Britany LEAVE US ALONE!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing is that even a thread bashing her in a photography forum is great publicity for her. I'm putting "Toxic", "Slave 4 U", "Do Somethin'", "My Prerogative", "Work *****" and "Gimme More" into my music queue right now and I'm feeling pretty great about it.
Click to expand...


Did they go overboard on the waist because there incompetent or for publicity


----------



## BananaRepublic

EIngerson said:


> A better question would be does anyone care what that troll does?




You talking about Britney or Hildog


----------



## DanOstergren

BananaRepublic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks hot to me. What celeb on a magazine is not retouched. Standard practice don't get why we still go on about it. Fashion beauty etc. It's all fake. That's the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean hot as in hot mess or hot psycho mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave Britney alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better, Britany LEAVE US ALONE!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing is that even a thread bashing her in a photography forum is great publicity for her. I'm putting "Toxic", "Slave 4 U", "Do Somethin'", "My Prerogative", "Work *****" and "Gimme More" into my music queue right now and I'm feeling pretty great about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they go overboard on the waist because there incompetent or for publicity
Click to expand...

I would imagine both.


----------



## EIngerson

BananaRepublic said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better question would be does anyone care what that troll does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about Britney or Hildog
Click to expand...


LOL, Spears….


----------



## lindawill95

Photoshop or not, she doesn't look hot and I'm not saying this because I'm a woman. It's simply my opinion.


----------



## Watchful

So this is what passes for being civil? You should be ashamed of your internet bullying.
Why people are so hyper critical of people that they feel have achieved a higher level of success than themselves is difficult to fathom.
Be glad of what you have and let others do the same.


----------



## lindawill95

You are absolutely right, I shouldn't have said that. I was just blowing off steam.


----------



## table1349

Stupid is as stupid does and she has used up more than her share of stupidity in the public forum. _ "for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap."_


----------



## MidnightUK

I have just read this thread and am disappointed in the moderators for letting it get so off topic and into totally inappropriate personal abuse towards the subject of the photograph.  The OP was a photoshop discussion not an opportunity for masochists to have a party.


----------



## tirediron

I think we're done here!


----------

